# Diodos para Alternador de Automovil



## mariano22 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola! necesitaria saber que tipo y que diodo rectificador de mas o menos de 15amp deberia usar para un alternador de un automovil... Ya que este, al tener 6 electrodos (3 positivos y 3 negativos), de los positivos, tengo que aislar uno para usar en un experimento pero sin que este no perjudique la salida positiva total del mismo ni tampoco al unico que saco. Ya que en el resultante para el experimento, necesito una frecuencia de pulsos y no una corriente continua.

Si no me entienen puedo volver a explicarlo mejor.

Un saludo


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola mariano22 mira podes usar cualquier diodo que cumpla con dicha corriente dado a que con respecto a la tension es muy baja 12'14v asi que cualquier diodo cumple, la parte que porlo que veo te va a hacer decidir cual es el que vas a utilizar es la forma de sujecion que vas a usar para disipar la potencia que se pierde en el mismo. los diodos de automoviles son igual que cualquier otro pero su forma es especifica para fijar en las placas de los alternadores. no entiendo muy bien para que lo queres usar si lo podes explicar con mas detalle mas te podremos ayudar, un abrazo.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 27, 2010)

hola sergio!
Antes que nada gracias por responder.

Bueno. El tema es asi. El alternador tiene 6 polos, vamos a hacer asi:

Polos: *1, 3 y 5 son positivos.
*2, 4 y 6 son negativos.
Todos los positivos entre si estan puenteados al igual que los negativos. De esta manera se obtiene un flujo de corriente DC.

Yo, para mi experimento (no puedo decir que es, ya que es para un proyecto que esta en el foro y hasta que no lo logre no lo voy a presentar) necesito una FRECUENCIA DE PULSOS positivos. Pero si todo tal cual del positivo del alternador, voy a tener continuo que no me sirve.
De esta manera quiero, por ej. quitar el puente entre el 1 con el 5 y el 3 (osea aislar solo el 1, que el 5 y el 3 sigan puenteados.) y entre el 1 y el 5 y 3 que estan puenteados poner un diodo (anodo al 1 y el catodo al 5 y 3). Asi del 1 puedo sacar los pulsos que necesito, sin que se me metan los del 5 y 3 y tambien, sin estropear la corriente DC necesaria para el auto.

El tema de la fijacion es lo de menos, ya que voy a sacar un cable del 1 y otro del 5 y 3 y desde afuera los puentearia.

En fin: que diodo usar por ej? son caros? en pesos arg. en lo posible

Un saludo!

PD: dejo una imagen para ayudarte


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 28, 2010)

Buen dia mariano, yo que vos sacaria directamente del anodo del diodo 1 un diodito auxiliar para tener el tren de pulsos, asi es como se hace para los alternadores de los autos diesel para mandar info al tacometro. ese diodo dependera de la corriente que necesites, si es poca hasta con un 1n4148, para mayor rigidez mecanica un 1n4001/7. fijate y comentame un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

Mariano , los díodos del alternador dejalos en paz , si desconectás solo 1 perdés un 33% y no te va a reponer la batería.

Tomá del bobinado , o sea de antes de los díodos, y ahí agregás el tuyo.

Saludos !


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 28, 2010)

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buen dia mariano, yo que vos sacaria directamente del anodo del diodo 1 un diodito auxiliar para tener el tren de pulsos, asi es como se hace para los alternadores de los autos diesel para mandar info al tacometro. ese diodo dependera de la corriente que necesites, si es poca hasta con un 1n4148, para mayor rigidez mecanica un 1n4001/7. fijate y comentame un abrazo.


 
Hola sergio!
La verdad che me mareaste un poco. Que hay otros diodos en el alternador? como es el diagrama de este?
La cosa es muy pero muy parecida al tacometro. Es una señal del mismo tipo que necesito para mi experimento.

Si puedes dame un poco mas de informacion (mientras yo tambien googleo un poco de esto) de bien como tengo que hacer el coneccionado.

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias!

PD: DOSMETROS no te entendi para nada. Mil Disculpas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2010)

¿ Y por que no consigues un alternador con salida taquimétrica ?.
No solo se emplean en los vehículos diésel, sino también en muchos a gasolina como referencia de la computadora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> PD: DOSMETROS no te entendi para nada. Mil Disculpas


 


Te agarrás de uno de los cables del bobinado (los que van soldados a los pines de los díodos)


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 28, 2010)

Mariano, lo que te estoy diciendo es lo mismo que lo que te esta diciendo dosmetros, vos tenes tantas puntas de bobinas del estator del alternador como diodos hay, estas estan conectadas a los anodos en un grupo y a los catodos en el otro grupo de diodos y alternadas entre si. lo que tenes que hacer es tomar de una de las ptas de la bobina que va a alguno de los anodos de los diodos y desde ahi sacar otro diodo para obtener una señal de semi ciclo + ,  dependiendo de la cantidad bobinas de campo y de la cantidad de polos en el rotor vas a obtener un semi ciclo que es 1/n de duracion del periodo de giro del aternador o sea por cada vuelta del alternador vas a tener una n cantidad de  pulsos. si me entendes hasta aqui, continuo con la explicacion... un abrazo.

Nota.: con respecto a tu pregunta de si hay mas diodos en el alternador, justamente la plaqueta de diodos auxiliares (asi la llaman) sirve en algunos casos para la autoexitacion del alternador y en otros o en conjunto para la salida taquimetrica.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 28, 2010)

mira sergio, habia seguido un poco en confucion pero luego de una breve investigacion resolvi mi duda. Te las planteo de todas formas:

*El puente rectificador se encuentra despues de las escobillas del alternador, o no? (parece tonto pero me habia mareado)

De todas maneras todavia no voy a desarmar el alternador, capaz que este fiende o el otro, ya que se usa mucho el auto y esto requiere tiempo...

En cuanto resuelva todo y lo pruebe comento!

Muchismas gracias por todo!

Un saludo! Mariano22


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 28, 2010)

Mariano, las escobillas normalmente forman parte del regulador de tension del alternador y se usan para exitar el rotor que es el que genera el campo magnetico que al girar corta las bobinas del estator, produciendo la generacion de corriente en las mismas. (_OJO esto no es un motor), fijate bien antes de meter la mano. un abrazo._


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

Cómo bien te dice *Sergio Rossi* , las escobillas (los carbones) alimentan mediante dos anillos rozantes al rotor (el de adentro , el que gira) que es la excitatríz. Desde ahí se regula la carga.

La corriente de carga para la batería se va a obtener del estator (bobinado de afuera , el fijo) que es trifásico y tiene un puente rectificador de 6 díodos , 3 de una polaridad (ánodo a la cazoleta y cátodo en el pin y 3 de la otra (a la inversa)

En algunos alternadores se ve y se accede desde afuera a las soldaduras de los pin de los díodos , por lo cual hasta podrias ahorrarte el desarme. Según el pin que elijas obtendrás pulsos positivos o negativos ya que el otro extremo de esa bobina está conectado a tierra por otro díodo.

A ver si así lográs poner más en claro el alternador .

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 28, 2010)

Fijate si tiene un borne con la letra W en la parte de atras, una gran parte lo trae, es el terminal de una bobina sin rectificar http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=alternador+teminal+w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Fijate si tiene un borne con la letra W en la parte de atras, una gran parte lo trae, es el terminal de una bobina sin rectificar http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=alternador+teminal+w


 

Muy buén dato *Fernandoae* ! 

Hace muuuuuchos años , cuando no eran muy comunes los PWM , le había conectado dos cables a una de las bobinas del alternador y alimentaba un transformador normalito de 220 - 9 Vac y tenía 220 en el coche. Obvio que la frecuencia es de 2 a 4 kHz, pero se puede alimentar practicamente cualquier cosa, menos motores de inducción y alguna que otra.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 29, 2010)

> Hace muuuuuchos años , cuando no eran muy comunes los PWM , le había conectado dos cables a una de las bobinas del alternador y alimentaba un transformador normalito de 220 - 9 Vac y tenía 220 en el coche. Obvio que la frecuencia es de 2 a 4 kHz, pero se puede alimentar practicamente cualquier cosa, menos motores de inducción y alguna que otra.


Trafo de ferrita por la frecuencia y ya tenes una buena fuente! "semiconmutada"


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gente! gracias por sus comentarios! En cuanto pueda, observaré el alternador, tanto lo de los diodos como lo del Borne W..

Mil Gracias por los datos! Comentare re4sultados y observaciones!

Un saludo!

PD: el auto es un fiat Duna gasolero de un amigo


----------

